# Atmen und Knistern im headset



## Gidgnömm (4. Januar 2011)

Huhu buffed community... ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen dieses Headset gekauft http://www.amazon.de/Trust-USB-Stereo-Headset-verstellbarem-Lautst%C3%A4rke-Fernbedienung-Stummschaltung/dp/B000X4PATO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1294148844&sr=8-4 ... zuerst hatte ich die Hoffnung dadurch den Ps3 sound auch zu hören, was leider nicht ging... Nun nutze ich es einfach als neues PC Headset da mein altes schon sehr benutzt war. Jedoch höre ich, wenn ich Musik höre, videos schaue oder im TS bin ein leichtes Knistern.... Außerdem höre ich ein andauerndes Atmen im hintergrund, welches mich völlig verrückt macht -.-^^ Zuerst dachte ich, es sei mein Atem, den ich durch das Mikro höre, als ich jedoch das mikro abnahm, ging es einfach weiter..... 
Ich finde es unerhört, dass ein headset direkt beim erstem gebrauch solche Probleme bereitet.... vielleicht ist einfach irgendwo etwas falsch eingestellt.. Es hört sich an wie in einem schlechten Horrorfilm hiiiiiilfe^^
____
Jan


----------



## Blut und Donner (4. Januar 2011)

hohl dir eine 20 Euro billig Headset von Logitech oder nen Mikro + Kopfhörer. Ich fahre persönlich mit ersterem sehr gut, im forum wird gerne auch zweiteres empfohlen.

Es ist logisch, dass ein Headset für 25 mit integrierter Soundkarte nichts taugen kann. Sorry.


----------



## Zukane (4. Januar 2011)

Also bei mir wars so das ich vorne immer so ein Knistern (immer wenn der Pc geladen hat oO) hatte und als ichs hinten eingesteckt habe wars weg ;D


----------



## xdave78 (4. Januar 2011)

Naja das Ding hat ja schon bei Amazon knapp 3 Sterne. Ich hab mir vor einiger Zeit das Logitech Clearchat geholt - das hat iwie 25&#8364; gekostet und ist ein astreines Ding. Allerdings denke ich nicht, dass das mit der PS3 gehen wird. KA.

EDIT: anner PS3 gehts wohl auch ohne Probleme. Grad bei Amazon gelesen.


----------



## Gidgnömm (4. Januar 2011)

generell gehen an der ps3 alle mics... nur für die Soundübertragung der PS3 werden extra headsets benötigt, die ich unter 60&#8364; sowieso nicht finde.. momentan werd ich erstmal versuchen nen ANdren USB input zu nehmen weil ich es echt doof finde es umzutauschen ;(


edit: bzw sogar einfach wegzuwerfen und doppelte kosten zu tragen


----------



## Potpotom (4. Januar 2011)

Ganz ehrlich, nach den vernichtenden Bewertungen muss man schon mutig sein, das Teil noch zu kaufen. Da wird dir wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als das Ding zurückzuschicken (je nachdem, wie viele Tage du das schon hast) und dir ein vernünftiges zu holen.

Die Mikro-Kopfhörer-Variante finde ich sehr gut...


----------



## Gidgnömm (4. Januar 2011)

Mikro + Kopfhörer wäre auch ne idee... Wäre von den Kopfhörern her gut wegen meinem Fernseher, wo ich die anschließen würde, jedoch finde ich da den audioeingang nicht... bzw finden schon, jedoch verändert sich nichts, wenn ich dort kopfhörer einstecke... Naja.. ich werde es wohl zurückschicken, mir ein standmikro zulegen und Kopfhörer... Und vielleicht kennt jemand ja eine einstellung die ich am Fernseher vornehmen sollte... Momentan kann ich nur sagen : Er ist von Phillips... Modell etc müsste ich nachschaun

dennoch dankeschön. Ich schau mal ob ich noch rücksenden kann


----------



## Gidgnömm (4. Januar 2011)

kennt dort jmd gute Kopfhörer + Mikrofon, die nicht viel über 30-40&#8364; zusammen kosten?

edit: am besten Kopfhörer, die ich auch an den Fernseher anschließen könnte


----------



## NexxLoL (6. Januar 2011)

Kann dir in deinem Budget nur das Creative Fatal1ty empfehlen. Hatte nie Probleme mit dem Ding, bis nach einem guten Jahr das Mikrofon kaputt gegangen ist (wobei man sagen muss, dass mir das Headset mehrmals vom Schreibtisch gefallen ist, und es recht häufig in einer eng gepackten Tasche auf Lan-Partys transportiert wurde^^)
Das Mikrofon lässt sich abnehmen, so dass du das Mikrofon auch als Kopfhörer an deinem Fernseher anschließen kannst. Der Sound ist vielleicht nicht mit 100€ Kopfhörern vergleichbar, jedoch kann er sich durchaus sehen(oder auch hören) lassen. Der Tragekomfort ist recht gut. Das Headset ist ausreichend gepolstert und verursacht auch nach einigen Stunden am Computer keine Kopfschmerzen oder ähnliches.

LG


----------



## ruffy-f (6. Januar 2011)

Hatte auch sehr lange das Creative Fatal1ty und war vollkommen zufrieden damit. Schlussendlich ging mir auch das Mikrofon Kaputt und irgendwann nach langer Zeit hat auch der Rest wackel bekommen so das ich mir ein neues gekauft hab. Aber man muss sagen das ding hat wirklich extrem gelitten^^. Ich fand es sogar recht praktisch das man das Mikrofon ausstecken konnte wenn man mal nur Musik hören wollte. Also ich kann es dir auch nur empfehlen.


----------



## xdave78 (6. Januar 2011)

Gidgnömm schrieb:


> weil ich es echt doof finde es umzutauschen ;(



Muss man das verstehen? Ich denke nicht!


----------

